# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  77 سر لتجعلي زوجك يعشقك يطاردك ويرتبط بك ( كتاب جديد) ... بدون ردود

## Miss_Patchi

:Salam Allah: 

قريت مقال عيبني وااايد و حبيت انكم تشاركزني فيه و ان شا الله يعيبكم

^ ____ ^

اولا معلومات عن الكتاب 
اسمة :
77 سر لتجعلي زوجك يعشقك ,يطاردك,يحبك ويرتبط بك 
للمؤلفه --الكساندرا فوكس

************************************************** ****

نحــــــــــــــو بدايــــــــــــــــة جديــــــــــــده
ابتدأت الكاتبه بعرض الاسئله المزعجه و التي تشكو منها كل زوجه والتي تدور حول عدم مصارحة الزوج عما يجول بذهنه من مشاعر و افكار و غير ذلك ولماذا ينزعج الزوج من زوجته عندما تطلب منه مشاطرتها افكاره ومشاعره 

تقول الكاتبه بإن كل زوجه تستطيع ان ترغم زوجها وبإرادته على ان قراءة كل مايفكر 
ولكن هذا الحلم لن يتحقق الا اذا كنا نحن النساء في الزهره 
كيف!!!!


الكاتبه هنا تدعو جميع النساء لقراءة كتاب النساء من الزهره والرجال من المريخ وهي هنا تبدي اعجابها الكبير بهذا الكتاب الذي يدور حول معرفة سيكلوجية النساء والرجال 

تقول الكاتبه ايضا بان المرأه لاتستطيع دراسة زوجها ولكن من السهل جدا ان تسيء فهمه في معظم الحاللات 

تقول الكاتبه انه عبر هذا الكتاب ستصبح الافكار المغلوطه عن زوجك وسوء الفهم بينك وبينه شيء من السهل التعامل معه وتتأكدين ان زوجك يفكر بشكل مختلف تماما عما تظنين وتعتقدين 
من خلال هذا الكتاب ستأخذنا خطوه للامام الى مكان لايوجد فيه الا قله من النساء وهذا المكان هو 
"ارض الاغراء المقدسه"


هؤلا النسوه اللواتي عشن في هذا المكان كن مغريات اسطوريات وربما سمعنا عن بعضهن مثل 
كليوباترا و والس سيمبسن ( التي جعلت الملك إدوارد الثامن يتخلى عن عرشه من اجل حبها وإغراها والبقاء معها ) وايضا كاميليا .


هؤلا النسوه عرفن شيئا واحد افضل من 99,9 % من النساء وهو كيف يجعلن اي رجل تحت تصرفهن وكيف يأثرن جيدا في الرجل وتلبية جميع رغباتهن حتى ولو كانت صغيره ...هؤلاء النسوه جعلوا الرجال يسقطون عميقا في بحور الحب 
هذه هي القوة التي تحلين بها ... انها قوة الجاذبيه وقوة التأثير على اي رجل كان ومهما بدا صعب المحال 
ولمعرفة طرق هؤلاء النسوه في اتقان الاغراء والجاذبيه جمعت 77 سر مزوده بمعلومات ضخمه وسهله وتحتوي على النصائح العلميه الاكثر منفعه وذات تأثير جيد 
وكل ماعليك هو ان تجمعي وتهضمي المعلومه بسرعه لتبدأي في تطبيقها لتري فائدتها وقوتها وقبل عرض الاسرار سأعرض 3 مجموعات منها تأتي جميع مصادر المشاكل الزوجيه وهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــي:
************************************************** **********************

المصدر الاول : نقص في معرفة "علم نفس الرجل" :
هنا الكاتبه تطلب منا ان ننظر الى الوراء قليلا 
ونحاول ان نتذكر شخص واحد قدرنا ان نأثر فيه بنجاح ونتاكد ان هذا الشخص فعلا تجاوب معنا ..
البعض منا ربما يعرف بعض " الازرار الحاره" التي يمتلكها هذا الشخص وبذلك في كل مره نحاول لن نضغط على هذه الازرار للحصول على استجابته او اتواصل معاه 
يعني بالعاميه نعرف نقاط ضعف هذا الشخص 
وهذا مايحدث مع زوجك تماما فنحن ليس لدينا درايه كافيه بنقاط ضعف ازواجنا 


كل رجل لديه نقطة ضعف او ازرار حاره متى ماعرفنا نوعها وكيفية تشغيلها وصلنا الى استجابه وتواصل من الزوج 
إذا القاعده الاولى لخلق تواصل بينك وبين زوجك عليك معرفة نقاط ضعفه او الازرار الحساسه التي يمتلكها وماعليك الا ان ترمي سهامك لتصوبي الهدف المنشود
عندما تعرفين ازراره ومفلتيحه الخاصه لن تفشلي بإذن الله في جذبه وابقائه بالقرب منك لن 
تفشــــــــــــــــــــــــلي بل استمري واستمري واسمري حتى يكون زوجك مثل الكتاب الذي تقرأيه 
تقول الكاتبه بإن الفشل يكون في حاله واحده وهي عندما" لاتعرفين زوجك بما يكفي " او ماعرفتي شخصيته ونفسيته بالشكل الكافي وهنا انصحكم بقراءة رجال من المريخ ونساء من الزهره او اي كتاب موثوق يتحدث عن سيكلوجية الرجل 



　
************************************************** **********************
المصدر الثاني : نقص في معرفة مدى تأثير عواطفك وسلوكك على الرجل 


حتى ولو كان الرجال قساه او اشرار فإن اكثر الرجال لايحاولون كسر قلب المرأه عن قصد فالرجال لابيحثون عن الطرق او الخطط السريه لتخريب حياتك الشخصيه 
ولكن هناك شيء واحد كل الرجال يعملونه وهو :
التفاعل حتى ولو بالصمت :

انه يتفاعل معك 
يتفاعل مع الكلام اللي تقوليه ,, مع الاشياء اللي تسويها ويتفاعل بشكل كبير جدا مع التلميحات التي تقدميها له ماذا تعني بها ؟؟؟؟؟
لايستطيع زوجك ان يدخل الى عقلك فهو ليس ذاتك الثانيه ولايعرف بماذا تفكرين 
ولكن يستطيع ان يغرف كل شيء عنك من خلال تعاملك وتواصلك معه والتلميحات اللتي تقدميها له ... فمن خلا اسليب تواصلك ولغة جسدك وتعابير وجهك يستطيع زوجك ان يجممع اطنان من المعلومات بسرعة عن شخصيتك 
اذا فليكن تعاملك طيبا وتواصلك مثمرا ولتكن الابتسامة الحالمه تملا وجهك والكلام الطيب يغمر شفتاك ولتكن تلميحاتك تغكس شخصيتك العفويه والمثيره 
اذا القاعده الثانيه هي :
انت في موضع السيطره التامه ومفتاحك يعرف بسماحك للافكار الطيبه بالخروج الى من حولك واغلاق الافكار السيئه 

************************************************** **********************
المصدر الثالث: الافتقار الى الممارسه الكافيه لكي تصبحي مثيره ومغريه خبيره لزوجك
:

هناك اختلاف كبير جدا بين معرفة الشيء على مستوى نظري وبين ممارسة ذلك الشيء
بشكل عملي .. انه الاختلاف بين الحالمون والعاملون !!!
اذا اردتي ان تصبحي المرأه التي تسيطر على حب حياتها والتي لديها قوة الجذب لتبقي زوجها الى جانبها ... فعليك اذا بالممارسه الكافيه والتمارين العمليه .. اي شخص يمكن ان يخبرك بشيء صحيح تفعليه لزوجك او على سبيل المثال هذا النتدى مليء بالافكار الجميله لجذب زوجك ولكن لن تصبح نافذة المفعول الا اذا مارستيها جيدا 
يجب ان تزاولي وتزاولي وتزاولي لشحذ مهارتك ,,, فكري في الموضوع على انه عمل وفكره جديده ثم ابدأي في ممارستها جيدا الى ان تصبحي خبيره في هذا الشيء 


اذا القاعده الثالثه هي: ان تزاولي اي شيء جديد بما فيه الكفايه قبل ان تعرضيه على زوجك حتى تصبحي خبيره فيما تقومي به وبذلك يصل بصورة طبيعيه وبدون تكلف اوتصنع 

يعني اي وحده تشوف حركه او تجربه حلوه او مثيره للزوج لاتقومي على طول بتطبيقها على زوجك لان ماراح يكون لها المفعول الذي تنشدينه ولكن زاولي تلك الحركه ومارسيها وتدربي عليها جيدا حتى تؤتي ثمارها 

　
************************************************** *******************
اذا اخذت هذه المصادر الثلاث بعنايه جيده وبتركيز جيد سوف تحلين:
99% من مشاكلك مع زوجك وتصبحين افضل من 99,9 % من النساء اللواتي في صراع دائم مع الزوج ...

تمنياتي لكن بحياه مليئه بالسعاده والتفاهم 

سننتقل للغوص في اول سر من اسرار الجمال والحب والاغراء 
بإذن الله اعرضها يوم الخميس او الجمعه 
سأترك الان مجال للتفاعل والمشاركات وابدا ارائكن حول الكتاب وماقد عرض !!

في البدايه وقبل ان اكتب الاسرار حبيت ارد على استفسارات بعض الاخوات لان البعض منكم وجد صعوبه في فهم بعض النقاط وهذا دليل على اهتمامهن وحرصهن على اللاستفاده بارك الله لهن.
أي استفسار راح نتناقش فيه وهذه هي فائدة الموضوع برمته نبغى اكبر قدر من التفاعل والمناقشات 
ملحوظه ( مؤلفة الكتاب تبعث ايميلها لكل قارئين هذا الكتاب لكي تتناقش معهم في كل صغيره وكبيره )
وهذا شيء جميل جدا 
***************************************
اولا: سيكلوجية الرجل ( نفسيته) واهم نقاط ضعفه 


مثل ماقلت لكم في بداية الموضوع لمعرفة علم نفس الرجل عليك بقراءة كتاب نساء من الزهره ورجال من المريخ 
والكتاب متوفر في مكتبة المنتدى 
او اتمنى أي وحده من الاخوات اللي قرأت الكتاب تحط لنا المختصر المفيد من الكتاب عشان الاخوات اللي ماعندهم وقت يستفيدون !! وبفضل هذا المنتدى عرفنا انماط الشخصيات وعرفنا ايضا نقاط الضعف لكل شخصيه 
نقاط ضعف الرجل:
كل رجل له نقاط ضعفه الخاصة به والتي ربما تختلف عن غيره 
يعني مثلا نقاط ضعف الجنوبي ربما تختلف عن نقاط ضعف الشمالي !!
انا لان زوجي جنوبي نقطة ضعفه الدموع ولكن ليس كل جنوبي شرط ان تكون نقطة ضعف الدموع 
اذا هنا سنتفق كلنا على ان لكل شخصيه ولكل نمط نقاط ضعف خاصه به ماعلينا فقط الا ان نكتشفها!!!
والرجل عموما ذكي بطبعه يحب الاقنعه والغموض ويرفض ان تكشف المرأه نقطة ضعفه لذلك يحرص كل الحرص على ابعادك عن حياته الخاصه كي لاتكتشفي نقاط ضعفه
ولكي تفوزي بفك طلاسمة عليك ان تتعاملي مع الرجل حسب شخصيتة الرجل 
يعني يأتي دور الانوثه الطاغيه مع الزوج ( الانوثة الطاغيه من اكبر نقاط ضعف الرجال بصفه عامه ) الى جانب الاغراء الانثوي بجميع انواعه
ماعليك سوى تعلمها وتفجير تلك الازرار وقت الحاجه!!!
الرجل بشكل عام يحترم ويقدر المرأه قوية الشخصيه... والمراه المثقفه... الواثقه من نفسها .. المتفائله ... المرحه 
يقال ان الرجل يعشق شيئان هما الخطر واللهو ( والمرأة اخطر انواع اللهو) فاحرصي على ان تلعبي بالنار وبالماء
************************************************** ***************************
ثانيا: كيف اجعل افكاري وتلميحاتي تعبرعن شخصيتي 
من منكن قرأت كتاب السر ؟؟؟
في كتاب السر يوجد اروع الامثله والتطبيقات العمليه لكي تجعلي كل من حولك يعرف شخصيتك العفويه المرحه الذكيه والمميزه ولكن كيف ؟؟؟
يذكر كتاب السر قانون مهم جدا الا وهو 
قانون الجذب 


كل شيء تفكرين به وتجعلينه فكرتك المستديمه يتحول ذلك التفكر الى واقع ملموس , فقانون الجذب لايعطي أي اهميه عن ماذا كانت فكرتك سيئه او جيده !! انه فقط يجذب لك كل افكارك ( الشبيه يجذب شبيهه دائما)
*********************************
مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال:
سامية :
إمراءه فائقة الجمال والجاذبيه والدلع وقمه في الاغراء لكن قلبها من الداخل سيء جدا 
لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا 
لاان ساميه تجذب لنفسها دائما المزيد والمزيد من الافكار السئه حول نفسها , زوجها وصديقاتها 
( متشائمه) وكما ذكرت قانون الجذب في عمل مستمر داذم ليلا ونهارا وحتى في احلامك !!


ماذا فعلت ساميه ؟؟
تفكير ساميه الخاطء هو من جلب لها التلميحات السيئه حول نفسها كيف؟؟


ساميه دايم تقول
فهد لا يحبني ( وتركز على الفكره هذي).... انا لست جذابه بمايكفي!! وكمان تركز عليها !! انا لست مميزه !! انا لا اعرف كيف اتكلم !! تعاملي ليس جيدا ( وتجعل من هذه الافكار السيئه افكار مستديمه اي دائم تفكر بها)
ماذا جذب قانون الجذب لساميه وكيف يعمل؟؟
لو لاحظنا مجددا لوجدنا ان ساميه دائم تستخدم كلمة 
ماراح !! لا !! لن !! ( أدوات النفي )


وكما ذكرت قانون الجذب لايعطي اي اهميه سواء كانت فكره سيئه او جيده !!! انه فقط يجذب ماتفكرين به 
وبذلك نجد ان ساميه دائما فاشله مع من حولها 
لماذا لان الهاله المحيطه بساميه هالة تشاؤم وعدم الرضى عشان كذا لما تتكلم تتكلم بعصبيه وتلميحاتها جارحه وبعضها محطمه وكلامها مليء بالتعاسه تعاملها جدا سيء !! مع انها ماتدري عن نفسها وعلى بالها شاطره في كل شيء وبذلك توصل فكره لزوجها ولمحيطها بإنها شخصيه تحب المشاكل وليست سعيده او متفائله وسبحان الله كيف الواحد يبين عليه من وجهه اذا كان طيب وحبوب واذا كان شراني !! 
هذه هي الهاله والهاله تأتي عن طريق التفكير


************************************************** **
والحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــل : 
وجدته ساميه اخيرا كيف 
عرفت ان افكارها هي من يجذب لها الحظ السيء والتصرفات السيئه مع من حولها لذلك عملت تغير جذري لافكارها الخاطئه والسيئه واصبحت اكثر تفؤلا من قبل والنتيجه 
( يعني صارت تفكر بطريقه ايجابيه اكثر )


فهد يحبني!! انا جذابه !! انا مميزه!! انا متحثه لبقه !! تعاملي جيد ( حذفت ادوات النفي) ولاتنسى كلمة ( بإذن الله ) ان شاء الله 
انعكست افكارها على طريقة كلامها وعلى تصرفاتها ولاحظ زوجها ذلك لان الهاله الكئيبه التي كانت تحيط بها تلاشت تماما 
وحل مكانها الهاله التي توحي بالرضى والطيب والمعامله الجيده والاحترام والنتيجه احترام متبادل وتلاشي المشاكل
إذا خلاصة الكلام لاتقولي انا بقول لزوجي اليوم كذا وكذا عشان يحس اني طيبه ومميزه وانتي الهاله اللي عليك هالة تعكس ذلك بل لابد من ان تغيري طريقة تفكيرك واجعليها بكل سهوله ايجابيه وقانون الجذب على الفور يعمل على تحقيق ذلك 
( اتمنى ان المعلومه وصلت يارب)



************************************************** *********
ثالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــثا والاهم :
كيف اصبح مغريه ناجحه لزوجي
بعض الاخوات مافهمت الكلام اللي انا قلته لكن بحاول ابسط الكلام اللي كتب 
احنا لما نقول كلمة اغراء ؟؟ مالفكره التي تخطر بذهنك وكيف ترسمين صورة الاغراءء في مخيلتك؟؟
كلنا تقريبا الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسد!! صح ؟؟
صحيح الجسد هو أداه من ادوات الاغراء المتتعدده ولكن ليس لغة الاغراء المطلقه 
الاغراء لا يكون فقط بالجسد والاغراء لايكون فقط للجميلات !!
الاغراء تكامل شامل من جميع النواحي الجماليه والجسديه اللفظيه والعقليه حتى النفسيه مع مراعاة الوقت المناسب لاضهارها ولحاجه لها ( يعني مو كل شوي لابسه وقاعده تغري فزوجك) 
الثقل صنعه


نأخذ مثال بسيط 
حنان زوجه تبحث عن كل ماهو جديد في سبيل اغراء زوجها العزيز ولكن وللاسف الشديد دائما كل محاولاتها تبوء بالفشل لماذا ؟؟؟
حنان وصلتها 
معلومه من صاحبتها عن طريق الهاتف بحركات مساج فيها نوع من الاغراء واخبرتها بإن تلك الحركات افقدت زوجها صوابه طبعا فرحت حنان وعلى طول استعدت لشن حرب الاغراء على زوجها المسكين 
وقبل لايجي زوجها من العمل قامت حنان بوظائفها المنزليه من جلي وكي وغسيل ملابس وطبخ !!!


فكرت حنان مادام ان الشغله فيها اغراء ليه ماخالي الجو كله اغراء مره وحده وبكذا اكون كسبت اشياء كثيره في ليله وحده
لبست ثوب مغري جدا وبانت ساقيها الجافتان المتعبتان وقدماها المتشققه المهمله!!
وضعت روج احمر على شفتيها الجافه والمتشققه !!
بالاضافه الى يدينها ( اللي راح تعمل بها مساج ) واللي ريحتها كلها كلوركس وطبخ وجافه من كثر الغسيل 
وصل زوجها المسكين تفاجئ بالمنظر ولكن لم يعيرها اي انتباه فقط ابتسامة مجامله ( وش الطاري) 
تغدى لما جاء ينام بدون مقدمات اخذت اي زيت او كريم من الدرج وراحت تطبق خطوات المساج اللي علمتها صاحبتها 
مره فوق مره تحت يد نازله ويد طالعه !!! يعني حاست الدنيا 
النتيجه عدم الرضا من زوجها عدم الرضى عن نفسها هي الاخرى !!!
لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ذا كل هذا يحدث مع حنان الطيبه ؟؟؟؟ انتظر اجوبتكم .... 
************************************************** *************************

الاغراء كما قيل مهاره انثويه .... تتغلب بها المرأه على حكمة العقول....
ويتحول الرفض بها الى قبول....

تعلمي فنون الاغراء... ادوات الاغراء ,,, اوقات الاغراء... انواع الاغراء!!
واعلمي جيدا بان" لكل رجل سر يغريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
"



اليك هذه القصه :



سر الإغراء قد يكون عند بعضهم خصلة شعر، أو ابتسامة ثغر، أو رائحة عطر، أو خفة ظل، مع تغنج وحسن دلال، والدليل ، أن العشاق لم يتفقوا على قول واحد في ذكر سر الإغراء، ولكنهم متفقون على أن من أحب امرأة فهي أجمل في عينيه من سواها، ويروى أن جارية كانت عند هارون الرشيد ولم تكن أجمل الجواري إذا لم تكن أقلهن، ولكن لها لسان تغنج فيبهر، وذات يوم نثر هارون الرشيد دنانير على الأرض فانصرفت الجواري عن هارون كل منهن تحاول أن تلتقط لنفسها أكبر عدد من الدنانير، ووقفت تلك الجارية بالقرب من هارون لم تكترث من الدنانير المنثورة قال لها هارون :لم لا تذهبي لتلتقطي 



فقالت الجاريه بلسان متغنج:
القرب نمن امير المؤمنين خير لي من الدناني كلها!!!
وأصبحت أحب إليه من سائر جواريه

من تريد ان تتقن الاغراء عليه بممارسة كل حركه فبل ان تفعلها لزوجها ان كانت ابتسامه فللتدرب جيدا على هذه الابتسامه ولتكن من القلب وبصدق 
ان كان جسد فعليها ان تعتني به جيدا وتدلله وتهتم به 
ان كان بالكلام عليها ان تعود نفسها على الكلام الطيب والمعسول ( وايضا قانون الجذب يساعدك بهذا)
ان كان مساج او رقصه او اغنيه او بوسه كلها يحتاج لها تدريب قبل مزاولتها 
ولكن حطي في بالك وثقي تمام الثقه بإنك امرأه قادره على الاغراء فلايوجد في هذا الكون امرأة لاتتقن الاغراء ولكن يوجد إمرأه لاتحرص على ان تتعلم فنون الاغراء من كل جوانبه 
************************************************** ******************************
سااعرض لكم الان مقالات مترجمه من إحدى المواقع الخاصه بالعلاقات الزوجيه 
فنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون الاغراء :
اشعلي رغبته لتحققي الهدف

تقول الكاتبه بإن زوجك لن يقدر مالديك من مفاتن طالما انك اهملت تلك المفاتن !! ولكن اذا احسست بان زوجك بداء يهملك ويهمل تلك المفاتن فعليك بالمادره الى استرجاعها...
اذا شعرت بانك مهمله من قبل زوجك فافضل حل لتحريك تلك العواطف المدفونه عن طريق 
هز ثقته ( يعني تعجيزه)


بإن تصبحي سرا لايجوز الافضاء به الاخرين ( هذه النقطه فهمتها كذا ) يعني تبدين تظهرين مفاتنك ولكن في نفس الوقت بكل غموض موعلى طول تروحي لازقه فيه !!!
لمـــــــــــــاذا 
لان الرجال بصفه عامه يحبون الحصول على المستحيل 
تقول الكاتبه ان علاقتها بزوجها قبل الزواج كانت مليئه بالمطاردات والانجذاب وبعد الزواج تحول الى شيء ممل لاني ضمنت انني امسكت به ولكن النتيجه كانت برود وعدم اهتمام واصبحت العلاقه ممله روتينيه !!
لقد حان الوقت لتطبيق اسلوب الاغراء بتغلـــــــــــــــــــــــــي !! لم تبد ازعاجها لزوجها او تشكوا من اهماله لها ولكنها مثل مايقولون اشتغلت من تحت لتحت وعالصامت!!
تذكر الكاتبه شيء جميل جدا وغالبا مايتحدثون عنه هو ان زوجها يدعوها للخروج للمطعم او نزهه لانه يعلم ان ليس لديها رفقه او اصحاب وهو المسؤل عن ترفيهها ولكن عندما ادركت ذلك بدت بتغير طريقة حياتها صار عندها صديقات وبالتالي صار كل مره يحاول فيها تروح المطعم معاه ( لانها استغنت عنه قليلا) ومع ذلك الابتسامه لاتفارق وجهها وهدا اللي حير زوجها 
( كان يبغاها تشكي وتبكي لكن هي طلعت ذكيــــــــــــــــــــــــــه)



لاتتذمري ولاتكوني كثيرة الشكوى فالرجال لا يتفاعلون مع الكلمات.... ولكن يتفاعلون مع التصرفات!!!

************************************************** *************
اتمنى اني وصلت لكم المعلومات زين وفهمتوها عدل !!!
بإذن الله اعرض لكم " استخدام الحواس الخمس لاتقان فن الاغراء " 
اضافه الى الاسرار اللي راح اعرض واحد منها بكره والثاني يوم الجمعه عشان تدخل عقولكن تمام تمام .........
دمتم بسعاده وافكار ايجابيه تحيط عالمكن الرائع**
ولكن لدي سؤال مهم جدا 
هل يحق لي عرض هذه المعلومات ( من اغراء وغيره)!!!
لان فيه بنات بريئات وفيه عشيقات مايخافون الله

الفصل الاول






ايقضي ذاتك القويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة








السر الاول : طعم الحب تماما مثل طعم الحرب:





في معركة الحب_ ومن بيين كل الاشياء في العالم _ تعرض المرأة نفسها لأكبر تهديد بالضياع في هذه المعركه : وقتها, حياتها وسعادتها!!!





تستطيع المرأة ان تكون القائد الاكثر نجاحا في هذه المعركة ... ولكن اذا كانت حياتها في الحب وحبيبها في حاله من الفوضى والعشوائية ,, فإنها بذلك ستصاب بخيبة امل فضيعه !!



وهذا الامر يشير الى ان معركة الحب هي معركة لابد ان تكون المرأة هي قائدها .... بل تكون الفائزه دوما في هذه المعركة




في العصور القديمه إذا خسرت المرأه زوجها _ تقوم بمواجهة حرب جديده تواجه فيها اليأس وتقوم جاهده بالبحث عن مصادر جديده لكي تبقيها في احسن حال مع الرجل او بدونه !!!



في العصر الحالي اصبح الرجل هو مصدر سعادة المرأه الوحيد وبالكاد نلقى علاقات ناجحه من جميع المستويات





في هذا العصر الذي شهد الكثير من التغيرات اصبح للرجل معامله خاصه ومعامله من نوع اخر لايفهمها الا المرأة الذكيه





في معركة الحب على المرأة ان تعرف بإنها ليست معركه مليئة بالغش ولا بالخدع والأعيب



ولكن هي معركه : 



تحقق فيها المرأه ذاتها وسعادتها وتودع فيها المرأة الحزينه البائسه



من اجل مصلحتك ومن اجل حياتك ووقتك الثمين





واهم نقطه في الموضوع






حينما نجد عاشقه سيئة الحظ!!!




لا يوجد في الدنيا إمراه سيئة الحظ في العشق والحب ولكن يوجد نساء كسولات جدا هن اللواتي يرفضن قضاء بعض من الوقت لتعلم مهارات الحب ودراستها




الغرض الكامل من السر الاول :




هو ان تبدي تتعلمي كل مايخلب اللب وكل مايفتن



ان تتحملي مسؤلية تحقيق سعادتك الخاصه




وتذكري بإن السعادة والحظ لايإتيان الا مع النساء اللواتي يتحملن مسؤلية سعادتهن وسعادة من حولهن ولا يلقين اللوم على ظروفهن وعلى ازواجهن




لاتنتظري السعادة من احد !! تذكري ورددي دائما انا من يسعد الاخري وانا من اسعد نفسي كي تحثي قانون الجذب على اسعادك!!!





وتذكري ان الحب سهل تمــــــــــــــــــــاما ولكن الطريق المؤدي اليه شاق ومتعب ومليء بالمفاجأت واحيان تكسبي واحيان تفشلي ولكن لاتكوني امرأه كسوله يايسه فاقده للامل





انا من اسعد نفسي واسعد الاخرين كرريها 10 مرات بتمعن واجعليها فكرتك الدائمه !!!


اجذبيـــــــــــــــــــه بكل حواســـــــــــــــك:





( اذا اردتي ان يأخذ زوجك انطباعا جيدا عنك ... متعي جميع حواسه واجذبيه بجميع حواسك )






اساسيات الاغراء




ابتسمي كثيرا :




الابتسامه الدافئه والتي تكون نابعة من القلب لها تأثير فعال على الزوج ,, فهي تجعله يشعر بأنه مميز ومقبول



تعطي الابتسامه الدائمه تلميح لزوجك بإنك سعيده ومرتاحه وواثقة



الابتسامه العذبه جذابه ومؤثره جدا في الرجل !! الكثير من الرجال لايتذكرون التفاصيل الدقيقه المتعلقة بك ,, ولكن يتذكر دوما كيف جعلتيه مسترخي وازلتي عنه التوتر والقلق بدون ايحس او تشعري فقط بابتسامتك الجميله





كوني صاحبة رأي




عندما يسألك زوجك ماذا تحبي ان تأكلي ؟؟ لاتتهوري بالرد ( لا ادري ) او أي شيء




او عندما يتحدث معك في شيء ويريد رأيك تتهوري بالرد ( لا اعلم )



لاتعتقدي بإنك بهذه الاجابه تصبحين جذابه لانك لست معقده او لكي جعلي الوصول اليك سهلا !!! لا لانك بذلك ترتكبي اكبر غلط في حياتك



بهذا التصرف غاليتي تضعفين صورتك امامه وتجعلين من نفسك ممله وبالتالي زوجك لايقدرك ولايستطيع التعامل معك لانك وبكل بساطه مالك رأيء في أي شيء ولست واثقه من نفسك !!! اعرضي ارائك دائما حتى ولو كانت معرضه لاارائه ولكن باسلوب واثق ومحترم بعيدا عن الصراخ والعصبيه لانك اذا كنت تحترمين ارائك تأكدي ان زوجك سيحترمك !! وثقي تماما بإنك طالما كنت محترمه لذاتك وارائك لن ينظر لك كوقحه بل سيرى ان زوجته مستقله بآرائها وقوية ايضا!!!





لاتصدي المديح ولاتنقصي من قيمة نفسك




النساء المغريات الواثقات ابدا لايتفوهن بمثل هذه العبارات "" هل لاحظت قصة شعري الجديده""؟ " شكلي في هذا الفستان متينه""؟ " تصدق انفي مايعجبني ""



احذري احذري احذري مثل هذه العبارات فهي تدخلك الى دائرة عدم التقدير ولاحترام من قبل زوجك




تقول الكاتبه لم اتفوه ذات يوم بهذه الكلمات من قبل كنت اطبخ ,, اقص شعري ,, البس ,, اتزين ,, ولا اسأله عن رأيه !! كنت واثقه وسعيده من نفسي دائما الامر الذي جعل زوجي يذوب عشقا بي !! ومع ذلك جاءت الاوسمه والمديح كل يوم وبحريه !!




اذا احسست بأنك تبدين سمينه سمراء ابدي هذه الآراء لصديقاتك وليس لزوجك !!




تذكري عندما يمدحك زوجك !! لاتظهري عدم موافقتك او استغرابك من مديحه او تختلفي معه واحرصي على ان تبتعدي كل البعد عن كلمة " انك تبالغ قليلا ""



كوني واثقه متواضعه ابتسمي وقولي شكرا!!!





:اجعليه يطلب منك المزيـــــــــــــــــــــــد:




لا تعطي زوجك الكثير من الكلام والكثير من الاغراء في وقت واحد ( حتى وان كلمك بالتلفون لاتطولي المكالمه معاه)



اعطيه مايكفي فقط شيء واحد واسترسلي في بقية الحديث والقعده في النكت والمرح ,,, ابتعدي قليلا ثم عودي ولاتجعلي الابتسامه تفارق وجهك والثقه ايضا واجعليه بعدها يحس بخيبة امل بأن وقتك انتهى ( حددي وقت مسموح به يوميا لقضاء وقت مع زوجك) وحتى لو ترجاك كي تبقي معه اكثر ابتسمي وقولي وقت ثاني الحين ماقدر حبيبي !!!



تذكري ان الرجال يطولون في السوالف والمكالمات والغزل لذلك ينهون بسرعه الحديث !!! ولـــــــــــــــكن كوني ذكيه وانهي قبل لاينهي هو !!





دعيه يشاركك احلامك واهدافك :




الرجل عموما يخاف من المرأه المجوفه العاديه ويكره المرأه التي تجعل زوجها محور حياتها الدائم




ألهـــــــميه !! اجعليه يشعر بإنك ماضيه في هذه الحياه معه او بدونه



دعيه يشارك ( جدولك الممطر الغزير) يشوف الاشياء اللي انتي نفسك تتعلميها !! الاماكن اللي تحبي ترحين لها ولماذا دعيه يرى بانك دائم مشغوله ( يعني لاهيه عنه) حتى بالنوم!!



بالتالي ستجدين زوجك الكامن او الغامض يكون " مكمل " لك ييشاطرك افكارك اوافكاره بدلا منزوج مستقل عنك !!



وبذلك تضيفين لمسة مرح وحياه وحماس دائم على حياتكما!!







اجعلي الاطراء صديقك كل يوم :




أي رجل في هذه الدنيا يحب الاطراء والمديح ( مثل المرأه تماما) ولكن لن يصدقك الا اذا كنت صادقه ومخلصه !!




الرجال يحبون المديح بقدر ماتحب النساء الغزل !!



عندما ترينه يعمل شيء باخلاص اخبريه بإنه مخلص



اذا علمتي ان زوجك واسع الاطلاع بشأن موضوع ما !! دعيه يعلم انك تقدرين ذلك واسأليه عن بعض الاشياء اللي هو يعرفها !!



مثال حبيبي ماشاء الله عليك انت فاهم وذكي في البزنس ... ايش رايك في ....؟؟




اخبريه انه صادق بمايقول لك واظهري احترامك وتقديرك له وماعليك الا ان تنتظري الشيء نفسه من زوجك!!


************************************************** ********************** 


الان ننتقل الى الحواس الخمس لإتقان الاغراء:





( ارجوا المعذره فلم اجد سوى حاسة البصر والسمع واللمس وفنون .... احم )افهموها 
اجذبيه بحاسة البصر




اثبتت الدراسات بإن الحواس ترتيط بذاكرة الانسان اكثر من أي شيء اخر



وفي هذه الحاله يجب على الزوجه ان تهتم بمظاهرها الجسديه لكي تكون علاقه ايجابيه بينها وبين زوجها




الرجال بشكل عام يعجبون بالمرأه ويظهرون رغبتهم الجنسيه بها بسرعه !! الرجال بشكل عام تسحرهم الانوثة الطاغيه والطبيعيع للمرأه ينصح الكتاب المرأه عدم المبالغه في التزين واخفاء انوثتك ( الانثى تفرز هرمون الانوثه الاستروجين وهو الذي يجذب الرجل لزوجته فعندما تكثرين من التزين تخفين المظخر الانثوي الطبيعي الذي يعشقه جميع الرجال)




انا انصحكم بتناول المأكولات التي تزيد من افراز هرمون الانوثه ومن افضلها حليب الصويا ( حليب الصويا يساعد على زيادة هرمون الانوثه عند المرأه)






هناك بعض الطرق لابد من مراعاتها لجذب زوجك عن طريق حاسة البصر :





الملابس:




يكون الرجل بصري عندما تهملين مظهرك



احرصي دائم على ان يراك بكامل اناقتك الانثويه وتأكدي بأنها تؤثر فيه من زوايا عده




احرصي على اخفاء عيوبك واظهار مفاتنك جيدا



اذا كان لديك صدر كبير احرصي على ان تظهريه بصوره مغريه دائما وبعدة طرق ( فالرجل ينجذب بسكل كبير لهذه الاشياء)




اظهري الشيء المميز فيك مؤخره ممتلئه ,, صدرك ,,رسوم حول سرتك ,, اسفل ظهرك,, واحرصي على لبس الاكسسوارات الجنسيه ( اللي تجي مع الملابس الداخليه )





اذا كان لديك صدر صغير ارتدي سوتيان ضيق كي يعطي تلميح بإن لديك صدر كبير ( فيه في نعومي السنتيانات هذي وهي قمه في الروعه وتعطي صدرك الامتلاء المغري)




الرجال يحبون تلميح بسيط لرغبة زوجاتهم بالجنس ماعليك سوى تعطي تلميح بسيط ودعيهم يتخيلوا البقيه



اذا احرصي على اظهار مفاتنك ولكن ليس بتفريط




الرجل يحب الالوان االمزهره التي توحي بالسعاده والمرح احرصي على ارتدائها وتناسق ألوانها ...







الشعر والمكياج




تذكري ان زوجك لايحب ان يراك شبيه لممثله مشهوره ( يعني تقلديها) الرجل




يحب ان يرى زوجته بجمالها ومظهرها الخاص الذي تهتم به وتحرص على ان تظهر في احسن منظر




الرجل يحب الشعر الاسود الطبيعي الناعم وليس الشعر المليء بمثبتات الشعر والشنيونات المعقده




( زوجي دايم يحط يده داخل شعري عشان يشوف شعري ناعم ولا لا!!!) لكن انا شعري ناعم خلقه




اذا احرصي على ان يكون مظهر شعرك جيدا وبصحه جيده ولا تحرقيه بالصبغات والتسريحات العملاقه



الرجل يحب كل ماهو بسيط



واذا كان شعرك خشن لاتبخلي على نفسك بشراء الكريمات وحمامات الزيوت الطبيعيه التي تساعد على تنعيم شعرك




( اختي شعرها خشن جدا ولكن بعد ان اخذت حنه من عند العطار اصبح شعرها انعم من شعري لكن الحنه هذي ريحتها اول ماتحطيها خايسه جدا وتقعد شهرين في الشعر ولازم تصبغين شعرك كل 6 اشهر بهذه الحنه العجيبه الصراحه انها حلوه مره وتجعل شعرك اسووووود!!) ولكن الحنه هذي ماعليها اسم وماحصلناها بعد كذا جت فتره وراحت لكن يوجد الكثير مثلها والتي تساعد على تنعيم الشعر بشكل طبيعي احسن من السراميك وغيره !!




من ناحية المكياج تقول الكاتبه بان الرجل يعشق المكياج الانثوي الغير مبالغ فيه



يعشق الرجل الرموش الطويله ( سلمان العوده الاسبوع الماضي قال في برنامجه الذي يعرض على الم بي سي بأن الرموش جائز وضعها اذا كانت مؤقته والي تحب تتأكد تشوف الاعاده )




الرجل يحب الشفاه الامعه المرتبه الخاليه من الجفاف ومن التشققات



ولعلاج التشققات ( اخلطي موزه مع عسل وضعيها 10 دقائق على شفتيك – التفاح الاخضر)





تقول الكاتبه جميع الرجال يحبون القلوس – رموش طويله وكثيفه –الكحل –القليل من البلاشر فقط!!!




ولكن بين فتره وفتره اخرجي عن المألوف بوضع مكياج كامل !!





جســــــــــــــــــــــــــــمك:





ليس من الضروري ان يكون حجمك ( سمول او ميديم ) كما كان في ايام الزواج الاولى



الاهم ان تهتمي بالغذاء الصحي وبالتمارين التي تساعد جسمك على ان يبقى مشدودا داءما




لاتفرطي في الاكل واتبعي حميه غذائيه سليمه ومضمونه وليس لها مخاطر




الرجل يحب النظر الى طريقة جلوسك ,, قيامك ,, رقصك,, نومك ,,



ومع كل تلك الحلات اعطيه ذلك السرور الحسي الذي ينم عن انوثتك ووغنجك ودلعك!!!




*************************************************





اللانجــــــــــــــــــــــــــري:





ماذا ترتدين تحت ملابسك الان ؟؟




تحذر الكاتبه من ان تعتادي على ارتداء ملابسك الداخليه اكثر من مره امام زوجك ... او ترتدي ملابس ممزقه وباليه




الرجل في كل مره يحب ان يشعر بأنك هديه جميله وجديده والتي فقط لهم !!



اختيارك لملابسك الداخليه تعكس ذوقك وحسك وانوثتك !!




ولكي تحرقي وتفجري دماغه ,, ارتدي بين فتره وفتره الملابس الداخليه شديدة الاغراء التي تخفي كنوزك الانثويه وركزي على الملابس المخرمه والانثويه !!







منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزلك:




مظهر بيتك وطريقة ترتيبك له يعكس شخصيتك وذوقك ويترك انطباع لدى زوجك يدوم طويلا!!



هل تعتقدين ان البيت الذي يعج بالفوضى مع امرأه جميله وانيقه ستجذب زوجه؟؟





احرص على وضع الزهور والشموع وكذلك الاضواء الخفيفه التي توحي بالراحه كما ان الزهور تضفي حياه على منزلك !!




استقبلي زوجك ببيت مرتب ومعطر واجعليه يرتبط بك عن طريق بيتك فكلما وفرت الراحة والهدوء في منزلك ارتبط زوجك بذلك المكان !!







حاسة السمع :




ارتبط الاغراء بالصوت منذ القدم ,, بعض الاصوات تنفر الرجل وتبعده عن زوجته ( مثل الصوت الخشن والعالي)



والبعض يعشق زوحته لهمسها وانينها ونبرة صوتها



لديك كل القوه لكي تأثري على زوجك من خلال صوتك..




هنا سأعرض بعض الاساسيات عما يجب فعله ومايجب تركه :




افعــــــــــــــــــــــــــلي:




·امدحيه ولكن لاتبالغي ,, اذا كان يبدو بحال جيده قولي له ,,اخبريه بأنك معجبه به..



·تكلمي بلغته !! تحدثي معه عن الالعاب الرياضيه ,, عمله ,, هواياته المفضله لديه,,واي شيء اخر كلاكما مهتم به ..



·اضحكي من نكاته ,, فالضحك موسيقى تغذي اذن الرجل ..



·احرصي على تحسين صوتك تدربي عليه وسجليه ومن ثم قييميه.



·لاتنسي كلمة شكرا فالرجل يحب لن يسمع كلمات التقدير ولاحترام من زوجته ..



·ابتعدي عن الكلمات التي تشككهم في قدراتهم



هنا ذكرت الكاتبه شيء مهم جدا وهو الابتعاد عن تلك الكلمات مثل ( هل يمكنك ,,, واللي جاريها,, تقدر تسوي كذا حاول تسوي كذا ) انه شيء تافه جدا بالنسبة لنا نحن النساء ولكنه مهم جدا عند الرجال ...





لاتفعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلي:




·لاتتحدثي عن ماضيك ,, مظهرك ,, او أي شيء سلبي بل احتفظي بها لصديقاتك..



·لاتهينين ذوقه الاماكن التي يختارها لقضاء نزهه او مطعم – فهو يكون صادقا حين اختيارها- بل قولي المكان جدا رائع ولكن الخدمه نوعا ما سيئه !!



·الرجل يحب ان يسمع كلمات مثل " منطقي" اعتقد" " من وجة نظري ارى"



·لاتفرغي طاقتك في الكلام عليه – السوق ومشاكل الاطفال وجمعة النسوان !! هو ليس بحاجه الى ان يسمع كل تللك الاخبار فهي تعطي انطباع بأنك ثرثاره..



·اذا احسستي بان هناك شيء خاطء لاتسأليه اطلاقا " ماهو الشيء الغلط" في ايش اخطيت " بل اتركيه يذهب لانه ربما يكون في مزاج سيء وبعد ان يهدء ناقسيه بكل هدوء



·لاتشعريه بانك امه الثانيه" اين ذهبت ولما لم تتصل اين تعشيت مع من ذهبت" فهو لن يعيرك أي اهتمام بل ستصبحين في نظره ممله ونكديه ( حنانه)



·لاتنتقديه علنا وامام الجميع اوتضايقيه فذلك سيعود عليك ويدمرك!!



·كوني غامضه قليلا وثقيله ولاتستمري طوال الوقت بإلقاء النكات _ فهي صفه ذكوريه_



او تتكلمي كثيرا هو لايريد ان تخبريه عن مستجداتك ولكن يريد ان يكتشفها هو بنفسه ..






************************************************** *********




حاسة اللمس:




الرجل مثل الطفل من اكثر المخلوقات التي تحتاج الى اللمس



اللمس يزيل التوتر ولاكتئاب وحتى يزيل المرض ويبث السرور السعاده لانه يخفض من هرمون اوكسيتوسين




اهم جزء في العلاقه الزوجيه هي اللمس من كلا الطرفين فهي تؤدي الى التقارب ,, الشعور بالحنان ,, الدفء,,



التواصل,,والسرور




تستخدم المغريات اللمس اكثر من الكلام للاغواء وليس كل اللمسات تلمح الى الجنس




لكن هناك لمسات تحاكيه عن مدى حبك لزوجك بدلا من الكلام :




·اوجدي عذر لكي تلامسيه ,, عدلي شماغه ,, عقاله,, ربطة عنقه,, قميصه




·سوف يدمنك كلما وضعتي رأسك على كتفه
·جميع الرجال يحسون بإن النساء لاتجيد الحضن لماذا؟ لانها لاتحضن بقوه !! احضني زوجك بقوه حتى يحسك..
الســـــــــــر الثاني:

الهدف الواضح يجذب الرجال :

الوضوح في الكلام التصرفات الافعال والاهداف 

　
عندما تكونين واضحة بشأن ما تريدينه في حياتك ,, تبدأ تحدث أشياء مدهشه لك :
النجاح ,, السعادة,, الحظ السعيد,, زوج محترم ومحب,, كل هذا وأكثر فقط عندما تحديدين أهدافك

　
كلنا في زحمة ظروف هذه الحياة نتحول إلى عشوائيات ,, نتخبط فلا نعرف الطريق الصحيح ,, مشاكل العمل ,, الزوج,, الدراسة,, الأولاد,, البيت كل هذه الأشياء تصبح عائق مستمر يحول بيننا وبين الراحة وبين تحقيق الأهداف والأحلام !!!

　
لكن وبعد ان اخذنا دروس مكثفه وعميق حول هذه الحياه التي اعتبرناه معقدة ,, نستطيع وبلمح البصر ان نعيد ترتيب حياتنا ونزيل تلك كل تلك العشوائية منها ,,, كل هذا يأتي بالعزم والصبر !!!



كوني مثل شعاع الليزر وحددي اهدافك,, غرضك من هذه الحياة ماهو,, ماهي مكانتك وحدودك في هذا العالم ,,هذه الطريق ستخلق السحر والمعجزه لتحويل حلمك الى حقيقه!!

　
اذا كان هدفك النجاح في العمل كوني دائما مثابره وعندك حماس لترقي بنفسك الى اعلى المستويات !!
اذا كان هدفك اسعاد زوجك ,, تعلمي كيف تسعديه ولا تتوقعي النتيجه تأتي في يوم وليله ,, هدف اسعاد زوجك مرتبط معك مدى الحياه !!
وهكذا حددي هدفك لاتكوني مظطربة الشخصيه ,, تتجولين بين هذا وذاك بحثا عن التميز والنجاح بل حددي شيء واحد وحددي معه قدراتك على فعل هذا الشيء وركزي عليه وبعد ان تتقنيه انتقلي لشيء اخر ثم ركزي عليه !! وهكذا 

********************************

ولاتنسي غاليتي الهدف الاسمى والاجل لوجودنا في هذه الحياه والذي منه نستمد صبرنا وقوتنا وسائر امورنا ...الاوهو عبادة الله جل وعلا (( من كانت هجرته الى الله ورسوله فهجرته الى الله ورسوله,, ومن كانت هجرته الى دنيا يصيبها او امرأة ينكحها فهجرته الى ما هاجر اليه))
لا تجعلي الدنيا اكبر همك ولا تنشغلي عن الله بدنيا زائفة زائلة 

　
　
فكري في عمل في الماضي كان يشوش تفكيرك ولا تدرين ايش الحل المناسب ثم اتخذت قرار !!!
هل كنت راضيه عن ذلك القرار حينها؟؟ هل أحببت النتيجة النهائية
طيب لو يرجع هذا الشيء مره ثانيه هل ستتخذين مثل ذلك القرار ام تفكرين بعمق اكثر وتتخذين قرار لا تندمين عليه ابدا!!!

　
بالتأكيد سوف نغير من قراراتنا وسوف نكون راضين عن النتائج لماذا؟؟؟
لان الاهداف تكون في البدايه مبهمه ,, بالتالي يتشوش ذهنك وعند اتخاذ قرار يتحول من سيء الى أسوء 
لكن تأني دائما وفكري جيدا واذا كان قرار مصيري لاتتخذينه في يوم وليله لان البارح بيختلف عن بكرا وعن بعده !!

　
اذا كان بينك وبين زوجك مشكله وتبغين تتخذين قرار نهائي فكري في نفسيتك الحاليه .. هل انتي معصبه عاديه متضايق مرتاحه.. كل هذه الاشياء تؤثر في قرارك 
وعند اتخاذ القرار فكري في بكره وبعده وبعد سنه !! هذا القرار ماهو الا مخدر للحظه الحاليه وللمزاج الذي تمرين به في تلك اللحظه !! وليشاركك قرارك أصدقاءك واهلك المقربون منك!!

　
لكــــــــــــــــــي لا تندمي ولا يـــــــــــــــــــــكون حظك سيئا ابدا!!

　

تقول الكاتبه بأنها عانت قبل ان تتغير كثيرا مع زوجها 
تقول: اكثر الاشياء التي دمرتني تلك الفتره هي أسئلتي السخيفة: لماذا يحدث هذا لي ؟؟ وليش انا من بين الناس؟؟


وكل مره وعن طريق هذه الاسئله يتحول حظي من سيء الى أسوء,, لانني لم اكن واضحه وصارمه حول ما اريد بل سمحت للافكار السلبية والتصرفات تسيطر على عقلي ومشاعري!!
لكن بسرعة تمالكت نفسي المبعثرة وجعتها ,, وسمحت لنفسي لدخول اللعب مع زوجي ولم القي اللوم عليه بل كان صادقا !! تمنيت ان أعطيه حينها قبله ووردة حمراء لأنه هو من ساعدني- حتى ولو جرحني- على الخروج والبدء من جديد!!



********************************

　
الرجل لايحب المرأة التي ليس لها اهداف وطموحات في حياتها ومثل ماقلت مجوفة
الرجل لايحترم ولا يقدر المرأه التي لا تعطي قرارات حتى وان لم يقتنع بها بس المهم انك تقررين !!
الرجل يحترم ويقدر المرأه التي تكون قراراتها مدروسة ولديها عقليه مفكره مدبره ,,, حتى يستطيع الاعتماد عليك في كل شيء وايضا يفضي لك بمشاكله كي تجدي حلا لها !!

　
***********************************

تذكري حينما لايكون لديك اهداف في هذه الحياه ,, ستصبحين شخصيه اتكاليه على حياة شخص اخر!! وهذا مايبعد الرجل عن المرأه !!


حياتك هي رؤيتك لنفسك ولاهدافك!!


تذكري ان الوضوح في كل شيء : الكلام الافعال الاهداف التصرفات 
هي من يجذب الرجل ويحببه فيك 
تصوري حياتك بكل سعادة وراحة بال ,,, سترسلين رساله سحريه للحياه بإن تسعدك ( قانون الجذب)



**************************************

الرجاء الرد في الصفحة الخاصه بالردود!!


ألقاكم ان شاء الله الأسبوع المقبل 
اتمنى انكم تطبقون ماتعلمتم جيدا خلال هذا الاسبوع !! وارجوا المعذره ماقدر اضيف موضوع في منتصف الاسبوع !! اول شيء مو فاضيه وثاني شيء لازم تتدربون وتستوعبون الكلام جيدا !!

لكن بقية الاسبوع ارد على اي استفسارات ونتناقش فيها مع بعض!!






الكتاب شريته من النت وهو كتاب الكتروني 
77 SECRETS
To Make Every Man Adore You, Chase You,
Love You, and Commit To You

اللي تبغى الكتاب تكتب الاسم على قوقل ويطلع لها!!!
بالتوفيق

الموقع :

www.unforgettablewoman.net

ان شا الله يعيبكم 

و اتمنى لكم حياة كلها حب مع ريايلكم

عاد مب تنسوني بالدعوة الحلوة بالريل الصالح <<<<<< ههههههه

منقول

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## صغيره بس خطير

الله يرزقج الريل الصالح
الي يحبج ويصونج

----------


## Miss_Patchi

مشكورة فديتج 

مرورج اسعدني 

موفقه ان شا الله ^^

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

الله يوفقج ويسعد قلبيج وحيااتج
بزوج صالح اللي يقدرج ويحترمج ويصونج
تحيتي لج غاااليتي

----------


## فراولة..

روووعة الموضووع

الله يرزقج بالريل الصااالح ياااااااااااااارب  :Smile:

----------


## om ryami

لي عوده ^^

----------


## خطيرة الملامح

روعه الموووضوع 

ربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح اللي يصونج

----------


## الـغـاويه

الله يوفقج ياربي وحبيت ارفعلج الموضوع up up up 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Patchi

مروركم اسعدني 

موفقات ان شا الله ^^

----------


## نحلتي

الله يرزقج الريل الصالح
الي يحبج ويصونج

----------


## Miss_Patchi

مشكورة

----------


## khawlah

مراحب ,الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك,كنت محتاجه لهذي النصائح بشده وخاصه هاي الفتره بذات,جزاك الله كل خير.وسلامتك

----------


## جود الجود

رووووعة الموضوع ووايد مفيد

----------


## متفائله دوما

مشكوره الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح امين يارب

----------


## رووررريت

موووضوع جدا شيق ومفيد 
يعطيج الف عاافيه 
الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح

----------


## Nm_Nm

روووووعه الموضوع ويزاج الله خير عليه

----------


## Dr.H

روعه الموووضوع 

ربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح اللي يصونج

----------


## حـياتي أنـت

موضوع طويل يستاهل القراءة..مشكورة وربي يرزقج الرجل الصالح

----------


## الفلاسييه

موضوعج حلو اختي تسلم يمناج

----------


## Miss_Patchi

مشكورين حبايبي

موفقات ان شا الله

----------


## سحايب2007

مااا شااااء الله موضوع روووووعة
و نصايح جدًا مفيدة

----------


## Miss_Patchi

^ ___________________________ ^

----------


## بلبولة سلومي

شكرا استفدت واااااااااااايد شكرا حبيبتي

----------


## قلب جوري

لي رجعه ..

----------


## روح رووحي

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## نبض وفى

تسلمين يا الغالية يرزقج الريل صالح

----------


## Miss_Patchi

آميييييييييييييييييين

موفقات ان شا الله

----------


## هنوف مدلعه

برد اقرا عقب ماتنام كتكوتي ربي يحفظهااا 

تسلمين يالغلا

----------


## دانة الكون

يزاج الله خير على الموضوع القيم
والله يرزقك بالزوج الصااااااااااااااااااااااااالح

----------


## Miss_Patchi

آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

شكرا حبايبي مروركم اسعدني 

موفقات ان شا الله ^^

----------


## ريم الهوى

موضوع مميز

----------


## شهد الظاهري

لـآاهنتي يـآارب ..

----------


## umsawaaaf

Thanks

----------


## ssoo888

أفكار رااااااااااااااااااااائعة

----------


## ماحد شراتي

يعطيج العافيه ^^

----------


## جرح وحداوي

طوييييييييييييييييييل..
لوول
يزااج الله الف خيير ..عقباالنا ياارب

----------


## Miss_Patchi

اب اب اب

----------


## فتاة البحار

> الله يوفقج ويسعد قلبيج وحيااتج
> بزوج صالح اللي يقدرج ويحترمج ويصونج
> تحيتي لج غاااليتي

----------


## كريستال

ربي يسعدج

----------


## مياسة

حبيت الموضووع وااااااااااايد

يزاج الله كل خير والله يرزقج بالريل الصالح^^

----------


## Ana Uniqe

مشكووورة على الكلام القيم (:

----------


## فينيسياا

كلام حلو ونا بعد انصح البنات يقرون كتاب الرجال من المريخ والنساء من الزهرة 

وفي كتب ثانية بعد تتكلم عن الاختلافات بين الجنسين فنصيحتي للكل مقبلة على الزواج ومتزوجة تقراها وايد بتفيدها وبتغير تفكيرها 

مشكورة حبيبتي ع الموضوع والله يرزقج باللي تتمنينه

----------


## فطومه الحلوه

روووووعه
موفقه

----------


## وردة غلااه

روعه الموووضوع 

ربي يرزقج بالزوج الصالح اللي يصونج

----------


## مالـ مثيل ـها

^_____^

----------


## بنت سلطون

ربي يـــــــــــرزقج بالريل الصالح ان شالله قولي اميييييييييييين
وايييييييييد روعه
طبعا انا ملقوفه خخ 
يارب ارزقني بزوج صالح قولي اميييييييييييين

----------


## حزن 200

الموضوع رووووعه وفعلا واقعي وتسلمين حبيبتي على الموضوع الرائع ......

----------

